# 3x 360 Slim Radiatoren ausreichend



## Monkkey (13. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wollte mir ein neues Gehäuse kaufen und alles unter Wasser setzen.

Als Gehäuse möchte ich das Lian Li O11 Dynamic XL holen und mit 3x 360 Radiatoren bestücken.

Ich stell mir grade nur die Frage ob ich die Komponenten silent gut genug kühlen kann.

Als Radiator möchte die MagiCool 360 G2 Slim Radiatoren nutzen.

Gekühlt werden soll ein Ryzen 5 3600 und eine RX 5700XT. 
Beides nach Möglichkeit mit leichtem bis mittlerem OC.

Reichen die 3 Slim Radiatoren aus oder sollte ich dickere nehmen. Dann würden aber nur 2 gehen, 
da mein Budget für die Radiatoren bei max. 150€ liegt.


----------



## Finallin (13. August 2020)

Ausreichend Radiator- Fläche kann man eigentlich nie haben, aber in deinem Fall schon ziemlich Overkill für die Komponenten. 
Also silent sollte es mit 2x 360er sein, wirklich viel Abwärme wird ja nicht prodoziert, ~350W?


----------



## Monkkey (13. August 2020)

Super Vielen Dank.
Ja sind ca. 350 Watt.

Hab halt gedacht desto mehr Radiatoren desto langsamer kann ich die Lüfter laufen lassen und falls dann mal doch etwas hungrigeres kommt dann hab ich es halt ...


----------



## NatokWa (13. August 2020)

Finallin schrieb:


> Ausreichend Radiator- Fläche kann man eigentlich nie haben, aber in deinem Fall schon ziemlich Overkill für die Komponenten.
> Also silent sollte es mit 2x 360er sein, wirklich viel Abwärme wird ja nicht prodoziert, ~350W?



Völliger Unsinn diese Aussage .... IN einem Gehäuse reichen keine 2x 360 SLIM für GraKa UND CPU wenn das ganze auch noch Silent sein soll . Selbst die 3 werden knapp vor allem im Sommer, wenn zusätzlich zum LEISE auch noch ein "Wasser unter 40°C" kommen soll.


----------



## Klasn (13. August 2020)

Zur eigentlichen Frage, 3 Slim oder 2 dickere: Bleib bei 3 Slim. Die dickeren Radiatoren bringen nur einen Vorteil bei höheren Lüfterdrehzahlen und/oder Push/Pull, und auch dann eigentlich nur richtig was wenn man wirklich dicke (>50 mm) nimmt. Sollte man nur in einem Big Tower machen, wo man keine anderen Radiatoren opfern muss um dickere verbauen zu können.


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2020)

Wie leise und kühl alles am ende wird hängt von den Radiatoren ab.
Natürlich würden auch nur zwei Radiatoren gehen, aber dann mit entsprechender Drehzahl.

Ich mache mir hier eher Gedanken dazu ob du 3x 360er eingebaut bekommst.
Denn Hersteller geben oft an wie und wo was verbaut werden kann. Es steht aber meist nicht dabei ob alle zugleich verbaut werden können und so kann es gut passieren das es nicht passen wird weil entweder die Radiatoren aufeinander treffen und nicht passen oder kein Platz mehr für die Anschlüsse bleibt.

Zum Beispiel kann im Gehäuse des Rechners meines Sohnes oben und vorne ein 360er Radiator verbaut werden und Seitlich auch noch ein 240er Radiator. Der 240er Radiator passt aber nur wenn in der Front keines mit verbaut wird.


----------



## MaW85 (13. August 2020)

Willst du das System wirklich Silent dann geht der Weg nur über externe Radiatoren, da diese das System im Case nicht durch ihre Abwärme bei niedrigen Drehzahlen erwärmen.
Und wenn du keine Klimaanlage hast wird das im Sommer noch schwerer.

Nur mal zur Überlegung, hier mit 9x140mm Lüftern oder 4x200mm Lüftern, eindeutig die bessere alternative.
SuperNova Radiator fuer bis zu 4 x 200 mm Luefter | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2020)

Selbst mein 360er Mora mit 9x 120er Lüfter drauf reicht bereits aus um auf 29-30°C Wassertemperatur zu bleiben und eine Drehzahl der Lüfter von 500 U/min reichen dazu bereits aus. Mein Rechner ist daher selbst mit Last lautlos.

Laut einem Thema was ich letztens hier gelesen habe berichtet Aquacomputer von Schäden der Steuerungen wenn Noctua 200mm Lüfter verbaut werden. Hier soll die PWM-Regelung dazu führen das die Geräte überlastet werden und Schaden nehmen. Daher sehe ich solche Lüfter etwas bedenklich an. Natürlich ist nicht jeder Betroffen der solche Lüfter verwendet, aber AC möchte in so einem Fall keine Kulanz mehr walten lassen und hat sogar zu ihren Produkten vermerkt das solche Lüfter nicht daran betrieben werden dürfen.



Shoggy schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung ist gefallen: wir werden in Kürze einen Hinweis bei allen Produkten mit Lüftersteuerung in die Artikelbeschreibung aufnehmen und der Hinweis wird auch wie nachfolgend zu sehen in gedruckter Form den Produkten beigelegt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ganze wird hier erläutert: Noctua NF - A20 PWM anschluss


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. August 2020)

Monkkey schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich wollte mir ein neues Gehäuse kaufen und alles unter Wasser setzen.
> 
> ...




Drei 360mm Radiatoren reichen dicke aus, um die 350W Hardware mit einer geringen Lüfterdrehzahl leise zu kühlen. 
Bei einem R5 3600 mit OC fallen die Temperaturen auch mit einer Wasserkühlung höher aus. Das sollte dich nicht überraschen. Deine 5700XT profitiert dafür umso deutlicher von einer Wasserkühlung.

Der Hersteller gibt die 360er Radiatoren für das Gehäuse frei. 

Lian Li O11 Dynamic XL - Noch mehr Platz, besserer Airflow und zusätzliche Features - YouTube

Das Gehäuse ist sehr beliebt und es sollte auch einiges an Bildmaterial mit drei 360mm Radiatoren geben, wo du die sinnvolle Verbindung der drei Radiatoren im Vorfeld abschätzen kannst.

Bei den maximal 150€ für die Radiatoren kannst du hier etwas sparen und dir noch überlegen, ob Crossflow Radiatoren für die Verschlauchung Sinn machen.

B-Ware Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 360mm Radiator | Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## MaW85 (13. August 2020)

@IICARUS Oha das ist ja mal was mit den Noctua Lüftern. 

Ich hatte jetzt den Radiator rausgesucht, wegen den anfallenden Budget, ein Watercool MoRa kostet ja schon ohne Zubehör etwas mehr.
Natürlich hat man dann gleich ein rundes Gesamtpaket bei den Watercool MoRa.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. August 2020)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Völliger Unsinn diese Aussage .... IN einem Gehäuse reichen keine 2x 360 SLIM für GraKa UND CPU wenn das ganze auch noch Silent sein soll . Selbst die 3 werden knapp vor allem im Sommer, wenn zusätzlich zum LEISE auch noch ein "Wasser unter 40°C" kommen soll.


Bei der Hardware reichen eigentlich auch 2 360er, aber 3 sind schon besser. Silent bekommt man es mit 2 360ern auch, dann wird das Wasser eben 5°C wärmer. Wasser unter 40°C bekomme ich auch mit 8 560ern nicht immer hin, einfach wenn es heiß wie Sau ist.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich mache mir hier eher Gedanken dazu ob du 3x 360er eingebaut bekommst.
> Denn Hersteller geben oft an wie und wo was verbaut werden kann. Es steht aber meist nicht dabei ob alle zugleich verbaut werden können und so kann es gut passieren das es nicht passen wird weil entweder die Radiatoren aufeinander treffen und nicht passen oder kein Platz mehr für die Anschlüsse bleibt.


Im O11 XL passt das aber, lediglich bei der Dicke hat man nicht überall die vollen Möglichkeiten. Aber sonst kann man alles an 360ern zuknallen, was man will.


----------



## Nathenhale (13. August 2020)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Völliger Unsinn diese Aussage .... IN einem Gehäuse reichen keine 2x 360 SLIM für GraKa UND CPU wenn das ganze auch noch Silent sein soll . Selbst die 3 werden knapp vor allem im Sommer, wenn zusätzlich zum LEISE auch noch ein "Wasser unter 40°C" kommen soll.


Also vlt. bin ich Schwerhörig ich benutze in meinem System einen Alphacool NexXxoS XT30 Full Copper 360mm und einen  XFLow 240mm ebenfalls xt30 und kühle damit nach meiner Meinung Leise einen oced 1700 und eine Oced 2070Super das auch bei 32 Grad Raumtemperatur.
Da fällt mir ein vlt kannst ja mal dieses Corsair Konfigurator für WK benutzen falls es in diesem deine Teile gibt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. August 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Selbst mein 360er Mora mit 9x 120er Lüfter drauf reicht bereits aus um auf 29-30°C Wassertemperatur zu bleiben und eine Drehzahl der Lüfter von 500 U/min reichen dazu bereits aus. Mein Rechner ist daher selbst mit Last lautlos.
> 
> Laut einem Thema was ich letztens hier gelesen habe berichtet Aquacomputer von Schäden der Steuerungen wenn Noctua 200mm Lüfter verbaut werden. Hier soll die PWM-Regelung dazu führen das die Geräte überlastet werden und Schaden nehmen. Daher sehe ich solche Lüfter etwas bedenklich an. Natürlich ist nicht jeder Betroffen der solche Lüfter verwendet, aber AC möchte in so einem Fall keine Kulanz mehr walten lassen und hat sogar zu ihren Produkten vermerkt das solche Lüfter nicht daran betrieben werden dürfen.
> 
> ...




Als Ergänzung für die Leute, welche die A20 bereits seit längerer Zeit verwenden:



> Ich hatte auch nochmal Kontakt mit Noctua und folgende Informationen  bekommen: die problematischen Lüfter sind mit Produktionsdatum *vor*  Oktober 2018.
> *Außerdem lässt sich das Produktionsdatum direkt am Lüfter finden* -  seitlich am Rahmen ist ein Produktionscode welcher mit dem  *Produktionsdatum im Format YYMMDD* beginnt.



[Sammelthread] - Custom-WaKue Quatschthread | Seite 3735 | Forum de Luxx


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2020)

MaW85 schrieb:


> @IICARUS Oha das ist ja mal was mit den Noctua Lüftern.
> 
> Ich hatte jetzt den Radiator rausgesucht, wegen den anfallenden Budget, ein Watercool MoRa kostet ja schon ohne Zubehör etwas mehr.
> Natürlich hat man dann gleich ein rundes Gesamtpaket bei den Watercool MoRa.


Ja das ist für mich auch neu und zuvor hätte ich das selbe empfohlen.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Im O11 XL passt das aber, lediglich bei der Dicke hat man nicht überall die vollen Möglichkeiten. Aber sonst kann man alles an 360ern zuknallen, was man will.


Dann ist ja alles super. 



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Also vlt. bin ich Schwerhörig ich benutze in meinem System einen Alphacool NexXxoS XT30 Full Copper 360mm und einen  XFLow 240mm ebenfalls xt30 und kühle damit nach meiner Meinung Leise einen oced 1700 und eine Oced 2070Super das auch bei 32 Grad Raumtemperatur.
> Da fällt mir ein vlt kannst ja mal dieses Corsair Konfigurator für WK benutzen falls es in diesem deine Teile gibt.


Mir war eine HDD die ich auch nur dann raus hören konnte sobald es im Raum absolut Still war zu laut und habe daher nur noch auf SSDs gesetzt. 

Es hat daher nichts mit Schwerhörigkeit was  zu tun, sondern weil jeder Lautstärke anders empfindet.


----------



## MaW85 (13. August 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wasser unter 40°C bekomme ich auch mit 8 560ern nicht immer hin, einfach wenn es heiß wie Sau ist.
> .



 Also bei der Kühlfläche musst du ja schon problemlos Raumtemperatur schaffen. Oder wohnst du in einer Sauna? (Etwas Spaß muss ja sein)

Wo hast du den bitte das teil aufgebaut, mit Foto bitte.
Oder hast du Tower Kühler rumstehen?


----------



## Nathenhale (13. August 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja das ist für mich auch neu und zuvor hätte ich das selbe empfohlen.
> 
> Dann ist ja alles super.
> 
> ...




Wenn ich deiner Signatur trauen darf läuft deine Pumpe ja mit 3000RPM. Ist das nicht für deine verhältnis Ultra laut?


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2020)

Nein, die Aquastream Ultimate Pumpe ist damit relativ leise und fördert mit Mora noch 62-64 l/h  und ohne Mora an die 75 l/h. Kannst diese Drehzahlen nicht mit anderen Pumpen vergleichen. Kann selbst mit Last mit dem Mora weder was von den Lüfter hören, noch was von der Pumpe.

Hatte vor meinem letztem Umbau sogar mit Mora ein Durchfluss von bis zu 67 l/h. Der hat aber nach meinem letztem Umbau etwas nachgelassen da ich einiges an Röhren und Adapter verbaut habe und nun auf mindestens 2,5 Liter Kühlflüssigkeit komme.

Dafür ist die Pumpe recht groß und in meinem Fall nicht sichtbar im Keller des Gehäuse verbaut.
Unter 3000 U/min kann die Ultimate nicht geregelt werden, denn mit dieser Drehzahl läuft sie schon am unterem Limit was eingestellt werden kann.


----------



## NatokWa (13. August 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Also vlt. bin ich Schwerhörig ich benutze in meinem System einen Alphacool NexXxoS XT30 Full Copper 360mm und einen  XFLow 240mm ebenfalls xt30 und kühle damit nach meiner Meinung Leise einen oced 1700 und eine Oced 2070Super das auch bei 32 Grad Raumtemperatur.



Ok. Ich geb1 mal 2 Sachen zu bedenken :

1. Vergleichst du hier billige China-Radiatoren mit Messingleitungen (und näher betrachtet lächerliche 3mm aber 10% weniger Dicke) mit Vollkupfer RaDi's der höheren Preisklasse wobei letztere auch noch das Wasser über mehr Leitungen besser auf die Fläche verteilen -> zusätzliche Erhöhung der Effizienz . Das die XT30 dann "nur" 15FPI statt 16FPI wie das China-Teil haben ist da sehr nebensächlich.

2. Und das hat IICARUS schon passend gesagt : Leise ist nicht gleich Leise. Die einen wollen ABSOLUT Silent und die anderen klatschen billige Ventis drauf die sie voll aufdrehen und nennen das immernoch "Silent" da sie die Festplatte noch hören können wenn sie arbeitet (Wie IICARUS habe ich keine mehr verbaut). Jeder hat ein anderes Empfinden und daher gehe ich grundsätzlich davon aus das "Echtes" Silent gemeint bzw. gewünscht ist wenn jemand das nicht näher beschreibt WIE leise es sein soll . 2 360'er Radi's die IN einem Gehäuse 2 Komponenten kühlen sollen, werden selbst mit den besten Lüftern den Anspruch des "Mindestens nahezu unhörbar" niemals erreichen, das ist Fakt und daran kann auch keiner rütteln. Und das ist nicht Subjektiv sondern Objektiv betrachtet.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. August 2020)

MaW85 schrieb:


> Also bei der Kühlfläche musst du ja schon problemlos Raumtemperatur schaffen. Oder wohnst du in einer Sauna? (Etwas Spaß muss ja sein)
> 
> Wo hast du den bitte das teil aufgebaut, mit Foto bitte.
> Oder hast du Tower Kühler rumstehen?



Stand vor 4 Monaten, wo man alles komplett sehen kann. Damals müssten es aber noch nur 7 560er gewesen sein.

Wenn man zockt und die Raumtemperatur die 40°C erreicht hat, wird das Wasser wohl kaum drunter liegen.


----------



## Nathenhale (13. August 2020)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Ok. Ich geb1 mal 2 Sachen zu bedenken :
> 
> 1. Vergleichst du hier billige China-Radiatoren mit Messingleitungen (und näher betrachtet lächerliche 3mm aber 10% weniger Dicke) mit Vollkupfer RaDi's der höheren Preisklasse wobei letztere auch noch das Wasser über mehr Leitungen besser auf die Fläche verteilen -> zusätzliche Erhöhung der Effizienz . Das die XT30 dann "nur" 15FPI statt 16FPI wie das China-Teil haben ist da sehr nebensächlich.
> 
> 2. Und das hat IICARUS schon passend gesagt : Leise ist nicht gleich Leise. Die einen wollen ABSOLUT Silent und die anderen klatschen billige Ventis drauf die sie voll aufdrehen und nennen das immernoch "Silent" da sie die Festplatte noch hören können wenn sie arbeitet (Wie IICARUS habe ich keine mehr verbaut). Jeder hat ein anderes Empfinden und daher gehe ich grundsätzlich davon aus das "Echtes" Silent gemeint bzw. gewünscht ist wenn jemand das nicht näher beschreibt WIE leise es sein soll . 2 360'er Radi's die IN einem Gehäuse 2 Komponenten kühlen sollen, werden selbst mit den besten Lüftern den Anspruch des "Mindestens nahezu unhörbar" niemals erreichen, das ist Fakt und daran kann auch keiner rütteln. Und das ist nicht Subjektiv sondern Objektiv betrachtet.



Also ich gebe dir ja recht . Aber du solltest an deinem geschrieben Ton arbeiten. Ich möchte dir ja nichts unterstellen ,aber wenn ich etwas von dir Lese klingt das immer sehr Aggressiv.
vlt. bin ich da einfach empfindlich .
Würde mir aber trotzdem einen anderen Ton wünschen.


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2020)

Raumtemperatur erreiche ich nur mit Idle und dazu müssen wie ich meine Lüfter momentan (extra) Profil bestimmt habe alle mit einer geringen Drehzahl laufen. Wenn es nicht so warm ist lasse ich auch die Lüfter vom Mora in Idle abschalten und dann liege ich etwa 2-3 Grad über Raumtemperatur.

Raumtemperatur erreiche ich aber mit Last nicht, da liege ich etwa 5°C +/- immer darüber. Hängt auch von der Drehzahl der Lüfter ab, denn am ende wenn die Wassertemperatur passt geht man eher auf Silent statt auf höherere Kühlleistung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathenhale (13. August 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Raumtemperatur erreiche ich nur mit Idle und dazu müssen wie ich meine Lüfter momentan (extra) Profil bestimmt habe alle mit einer geringen Drehzahl laufen. Wenn es nicht so warm ist lasse ich auch die Lüfter vom Mora in Idle abschalten und dann liege ich etwa 2-3 Grad über Raumtemperatur.
> 
> Raumtemperatur erreiche ich aber mit Last nicht, da liege ich etwa 5°C +/- immer darüber. Hängt auch von der Drehzahl der Lüfter ab, denn am ende wenn die Wassertemperatur passt geht man eher auf Silent statt auf höherere Kühlleistung.


Oh da fällt mir einen woher kommen denn diese 40 Grad Wassertemperatur Grenze die so oft geschrieben wird? Also reine neugier.


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2020)

Gibt keine 40°C Grenze, ich kenne nur bestimmte Temperaturen die Hersteller mit ihren Pumpen angeben.
Zu meiner Pumpe steht laut Hersteller 0-50°C dabei.
https://forum.aquacomputer.de/images-ac/aquastream_ultimate/aquastream_ultimate_flyer_deutsch.pdf

Mir sind aber Temperaturen unter 47°C wichtig weil der Druck in solch einer Wasserkühlung durch die Verdichtung des Wasser sehr stark ansteigen wird und dann Dichtungen mit höheren Temperaturen auch weicher werden. Daher mache ich mir mit 50°C sorgen das solch eine Dichtung platzen könnte. Möglich das meine Sorgen auch unbegründet sind, aber ich habe ein besseres Gefühl wenn ich unter 42°C bleibe.

Habe aber zum entlüften meine Wasserkühlung auch auf 47°C ohne laufende Lüfter gebracht und bisher ist dabei auch nie was passiert.


----------



## Nathenhale (13. August 2020)

Da habe ich ja glück laut Datenblatt darf meine 65 Grad Warm werden. Das werde ich wohl eher nicht erreichen, und zwecks Dichtungen vertraue ich da auf die gute Alphacool Qualität.


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2020)

Das mit den Dichtungen ist nur ein Gefühl was ich dazu habe. Ab und zu kann man auch hier im Forum im Hochsommer wenn es so heiß ist von geplatzten Dichtungen der verbauten AIOs lesen und daher mache ich mir mit solchen hohen Temperaturen schon etwas Gedanken. Wobei ich  eher an Dichtungen denke was Blöcke hierzu verbaut haben.

Ob da was dran ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich denke das niedrigere Temperaturen nicht schaden. Wobei es mir am ende eher darum ging alles so leise wie möglich zu haben. Daher standen bei mir niedrige Temperaturen zu haben nicht so im Vordergrund.


----------



## NatokWa (13. August 2020)

Die 40°C wurden lange Zeit als eine Art "Heiliger Gral" angesehen bzw als die absolute Grenzlinie die nicht überschritten werden "sollte". Meist ist diese absoluter Quatsch wobei es stark auf den Aufbau der WaKü ankommt. 
Ich habe z.B. keinerlei Probleme mit Überdruck wie sie IICARUS befürchtet da meine AGB's beide eine Überdruckentlüftung haben. Dadruch darf ich zwar alle paar Monate das Wasser auffüllen muss mir aber keine Sorgen um die "Druckdichtigkeit" aller Verschraubungen und Teile machen 
Das einzige Bauteil was allerdings auf Temps gerade über 40°C sehr allergisch reagiert (mit bekannten Nebenwirkungen weshalb viele ohnehin von dem Zeug abraten) sind Schläuche aus weichem PVC. Und ja NUR aus weichem weil der/die Weichmacher das entscheidende sind in dem Punkt. Je wärmer das Wasser desto besser/leichter lösen sich diese Stoffe was zu A Milchigen Schläuchen und B Ablagerungen im System bis hin zu Verstopfungen an Kühlern führen kann welche gerade dort unter umständen nicht mehr ohne Beschädigungen weg zu kriegen sind. 

Obwohl ich nur reinen Teflonschlauch verwende regel ich trotzdem meine Ventis hoch sobald das Wasser 40°C erreicht (was nur im Sommer passiert) und Regel sonst auf nahezu unhörbar runter, allerdings habe ich auch 2x NeXXoS MonstaR 280/60 Radi's an der GraKa und 2x 360/30 XT's an der CPU mit jeweils komplet eigenem Kreislauf und bewußt ohne Automatiken sondern mit Drehpottis für die Lüfter und die Pumpen fest auf Drehzahl gestellt.


----------



## blautemple (13. August 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> und zwecks Dichtungen vertraue ich da auf die gute Alphacool Qualität.





Ich persönlich habe meine Schmerzgrenze bei 35 Grad Wassertemperatur, weil ich Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch verbaut habe und vermeiden will das sich zu viel Weichmacher löst.


----------



## Nathenhale (13. August 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe meine Schmerzgrenze bei 35 Grad Wassertemperatur, weil ich Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch verbaut habe und vermeiden will das sich zu viel Weichmacher löst.



Habe Hardtubing Weichmacher sind also keine vorhanden.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. August 2020)

Ich habe keine wirkliche thermische Schmerzgrenze (hab ja auch keine temperaturanfälligen Bauteile), aber bei 40°C Raum (geratene 45°C Wasser und 60°C Gpu) wird mein Oc langsam instabil.


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2020)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Die 40°C wurden lange Zeit als eine Art "Heiliger Gral" angesehen bzw als die absolute Grenzlinie die nicht überschritten werden "sollte". Meist ist diese absoluter Quatsch wobei es stark auf den Aufbau der WaKü ankommt.
> Ich habe z.B. keinerlei Probleme mit Überdruck wie sie IICARUS befürchtet da meine AGB's beide eine Überdruckentlüftung haben. Dadruch darf ich zwar alle paar Monate das Wasser auffüllen muss mir aber keine Sorgen um die "Druckdichtigkeit" aller Verschraubungen und Teile machen


Bei meinem letztem Umbau habe ich mir solch ein Ventil von ALC nun auch mit verbaut. 

Wobei sich früher eher ein Unterdruck aufgebaut hatte und ich z.T. den Deckel vom AGB schwer aufbekam bis Luft eindringen konnte. Ein Unterdruck wird sich aber mit diesem Ventil auch nicht aufbauen, da der nur aus einer Plastikkappe ohne Dichtung und einer Feder besteht und der nicht 100% abdichten wird.



blautemple schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe meine Schmerzgrenze bei 35 Grad Wassertemperatur, weil ich Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch verbaut habe und vermeiden will das sich zu viel Weichmacher löst.


Hatte den selben Schlauch 2 Jahre lang verbaut und nach dieser Zeit auch keine Weichmacher die sich irgendwo abgesetzt hatten. Meine Wassertemperatur lag aber im Hochsommer mit Last max. auf 35°C und sonst bei etwa 30°C.

Habe nun aber auf HT umgebaut und die restlichen Schläuche die ich noch verbaut habe sind ohne Weichmacher.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. August 2020)

Wenn man es billig haben will, reicht es auch, eine der oberen Verschlussschrauben am Agb (die natürlich nicht unter Wasser liegen darf) etwas zu lösen, sodass der Dichtring nicht mehr abdichtet. Stellt sich dann ein nennenswerter Druckunterschied ein, wird er ausgeglichen.


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2020)

Ja das wäre auch möglich, aber solch ein Ventil koste auch nicht so viel und sieht dann Optisch auch gut aus.
Zumindest der denn ich von ALC in Silber vernickelt verbaut habe.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. August 2020)

Welche sind denn das, ich hab jetzt auf die Schnelle keine von Alphacool gefunden.


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2020)

Alphacool Eiszapfen UEberdruckventil G1/4 - Chrome | UEberdruckventil | Zubehoer fuer Behaelter | Ausgleichsbehaelter | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Gibt es auch in Schwarz.

EDIT:

Im übrigem hatte ich letzes nicht an diesem Überdruckventil gedacht und mein Rechner flach hingelegt.  Nach ca. 30min hatte ich den Rechner aufrichtet und ich konnte zwar schon ein paar Tropfen entecken, aber richtig viel ist da nicht ausgelaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut in meinem Fall sitzt der Druckventil hinten was ehe durch das Seitenteil nicht mehr sichtbar verschlossen wird. Aber hätte ich kein Füllport nach hinten hin gezogen hätte sich der Druckventil auf dem AGB auch gut zu meinen Anschlüsse und Adapter optisch dazu gepasst.

Hatte das Teil vor 6 Monate zerlegt und das Teil besteht aus einer Art Trichter was nur eine sehr kleine Öffnung hat und dazwischen sitzt dann eine Kappe die mit einer leichten Feder vor die Öffnung gedrückt wird. Wie bereits geschrieben sitzt aber keine Dichtung dazwischen, so das diese Kappe nie 100% abdichtet. Natürlich sitzt auf dem Gewinde selbst eine Dichtung drauf wie es bei jedem Anschluss auch normal der Fall ist.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. August 2020)

Ach, beim Agb-Zubehör haben die das versteckt, das erklärts.
Selber habe ich die Ventile von AC, die arbeiten auch gut. Aus optischen Gründen ziehe ich die Billigversion mit der leicht aufgedrehten Verschlussschraube aber vor.


----------



## IICARUS (13. August 2020)

Habe mal auf Alienexpress welche gesehen die nur aufgebohrt waren.
Im Prinzip nur ein Abschluss mit vielen keinen Löcher drin. 

Von AC wäre auch gut gewesen, nur gab es diese nicht auf Alternate als ich dort noch was anderes dazu bestellen musste und von ALC hatten sie was da. Wobei mir der schwarze Plastikteil beim AC Druckventil was optisch sichtbar ist nicht so ganz gefällt. Technisch ist der natürlich TOP und sicherlich auch was die Qualität angeht.


----------



## nekro- (13. August 2020)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Völliger Unsinn diese Aussage .... IN einem Gehäuse reichen keine 2x 360 SLIM für GraKa UND CPU wenn das ganze auch noch Silent sein soll . Selbst die 3 werden knapp vor allem im Sommer, wenn zusätzlich zum LEISE auch noch ein "Wasser unter 40°C" kommen soll.



Das ist korrekt und ist bei meinem System O11 Dynamic mit 3x360 genauso eingetreten. Habe 2x 360 UltraThin XSCP und ein HW Labs Genesis 360 GTS. Bei 28 Grad Raumtemperatur komme ich im Idel und Surfen auf 33 Grad Wassertemperatur mit 300-400rpm. Beim zocken unter 40 Grad Wasser zubleiben bedeutet das gut und gerne 1300-1500rpm


Hab Ryzen 2600 OC und Vega56@64 Mod und komme auch auf 350W


----------



## Nathenhale (17. August 2020)

Wäre dann nicht die günstigere Lösung zu sagen das man eine Pumpe und Schläuche hat die Temps über 40 grad aushalten. Den ich sag es es mal so der GPU und auch der CPU ist es zimlich egal ob die jetzt 60 oder 65 grad hat . (Abgesehen von vlt 60 mhz weniger takt oder so ).


----------



## Sinusspass (17. August 2020)

Völlig richtig, meist scheitert es eben an den Schläuchen, die das zwar an sich aushalten, aber dennoch ihre Weichmacher verlieren.


----------



## IICARUS (17. August 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Wäre dann nicht die günstigere Lösung zu sagen das man eine Pumpe und Schläuche hat die Temps über 40 grad aushalten. Den ich sag es es mal so der GPU und auch der CPU ist es zimlich egal ob die jetzt 60 oder 65 grad hat . (Abgesehen von vlt 60 mhz weniger takt oder so ).


Darum geht es auch nicht, weil bis 50°C können alle Bauteile eine Wassertemperatur mit machen. Manche Pumpen können sogar bis 60°C gehen. Aber wenn du auf Wasser umsteigst gibst du einiges an Geld aus und dann möchtest du auch kühler und leiser werden. Am ende kosten ein oder zwei Radiatoren mehr am ende auch nicht mehr so viel mehr und wenn du zu wenig Fläche verbaut hast wirst du eintäuscht sein so viel Geld ausgegeben zu haben und nicht besser als Luft weg zu kommen.

Für die gleiche Temperatur würde ich auch gar nicht so viel Geld ausgeben, denn die hat man mit Luftkühlung auch und muss nicht das ganze so aufwendig verbauen, warten und ist viel Günstiger. Ganz davon abgesehen das es mit Luftkühlung auch leise geht.


----------



## Nathenhale (17. August 2020)

Man muss aber auch beachten das manche eben keine Externe Radis haben wollen und so die Fläche halt begrenzt ist. Und darum ging es mir auch nicht nur weil deine Temps nicht niedriger sind heißt das ja nicht das dein System nicht trotzdem leiser ist. Beispiel du wechselt von deinem NH15 zu einem Coustem loop deine Temps bleiben unter last gleich ca 75 grad aber anstatt das der Lüfter des NH 15 mit 1500rpm läuft .Laufen deine lüfter an den Radiatoren mit 500rpm und deine Pumpe mit 1400rpm.


----------



## Skajaquada (17. August 2020)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es bei der Konfiguration große Temperaturprobleme mit 3x 360er Slim Radis geben sollte. Vor allem wenn eh nur gezockt wird sind die Temperaturen doch eher gering.
Bei mir laufen 3 ST30 Radiatoren ( 1x 360, 1x 280 und 1x 240) um einen Ryzen 7 3700x und 2 RX5700XT zu kühlen.
Im "Silent" Betrieb mit 800 rpm kommt mein Wasser hinter den Grafikkarten maximal auf +12 Grad zur Raumtemperatur, der AGB ist dann noch mal 4°C Grad drunter

Wenn die Kiste volles Rohr für Folding@Home rechnet hab ich +16°C Grad zur Raumtemperatur (direkt hinter den 5700XT), das sind dann normalerweise 37-39°C. In den letzten Tagen schon mal 42°C, dann heizt sich der Raum auch rasend schnell auf 
Aber das kann man von der Last ja überhaupt nicht mit dem reinen Zocken vergleichen.

Und das sind einige Watt mehr die es bei mir zu kühlen gilt. Eine einzelne RX5700XT lässt sich sehr gut mit Wasser kühlen.


----------



## Nathenhale (17. August 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es bei der Konfiguration große Temperaturprobleme mit 3x 360er Slim Radis geben sollte. Vor allem wenn eh nur gezockt wird sind die Temperaturen doch eher gering.
> Bei mir laufen 3 ST30 Radiatoren ( 1x 360, 1x 280 und 1x 240) um einen Ryzen 7 3700x und 2 RX5700XT zu kühlen.
> Im "Silent" Betrieb mit 800 rpm kommt mein Wasser hinter den Grafikkarten maximal auf +12 Grad zur Raumtemperatur, der AGB ist dann noch mal 4°C Grad drunter
> 
> ...



Ich weiß die Frage ist etwas seltsam aber bringen die zwei RX5700xt auch in Games was oder benutzt du da nur eine der Beiden?


----------



## blautemple (17. August 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ich weiß die Frage ist etwas seltsam aber bringen die zwei RX5700xt auch in Games was oder benutzt du da nur eine der Beiden?



Nur in einigen wenigen DX12/Vulkan Titeln die explizit Multi GPU Support mitbringen. Crossfire selbst ist tot.


----------



## Heitzer84 (17. August 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe auch das Lian Li Dynamic XL mit 3x 360 Magicool Radis und passt perfekt...

Die Wassertemperatur hatte ich beim Zocken (HoS) letzte Woche auch einmal über 40°C bei 24°C Raumtemperatur und einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 1000rpm.
Gekühlt wird ein Ryzen 2600x mit Heathkiller IV und eine GTX 1080Ti mit Eiswolf Kühlkörper. 

Kühlleistung ist nicht so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe aber kann mit Sicherheit noch etwas optimieren...evtl oben die Lüfter auch ins Gehäuse einsaugen lassen und für die Abluft nur hinten einen Lüfter verbauen oder so ähnlich.

Gruß
Heitzer


----------



## nekro- (17. August 2020)

Heitzer84 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch das Lian Li Dynamic XL mit 3x 360 Magicool Radis und passt perfekt...
> 
> ...



Bestätigst meine Meinung. Das Lian Li ist ein Show Case für Wakü. Willst du eine sehr gut Wakü haben dann muss man auf andere Gehäuse setzen oder die Air Edition nehmen.

Laut meinen Recherchen bei 3x360 ist es am besten unten rein , seitlich und oben raus.

Aktuell überlege ich im Rear noch einen 80mm Fan rein pustend zu installieren ggfs wirkt sich das minimal auf den oberen Radiator aus.

Wobei vielleicht gehen auch 2x80mm mal schauen


----------



## Heitzer84 (17. August 2020)

Habe momentan auch hinten + unten rein und oben raus. Muss aber auch dazu sagen das bei meinem Mainboard (MSI C470 Gaming Pro Carbon) die Mos Temperatur beim Zocken bis 70°C hoch geht...wirkt sich wohl auch nicht so gut auf die Wassertemperatur aus wenn die Luft ordentlich aufgeheizt wird bevor die dann wieder oben durch den Radi raus geht...deshalb wollte ich das mit oben rein und nur hinten raus noch testen.


----------



## Nathenhale (17. August 2020)

Ich würde mal probieren hinten raus zu blasen . Damit sich nicht so viel hitze im System sammelt.


----------



## Heitzer84 (17. August 2020)

Ja das mit dem ausblasenden hinten werde ich testen bevor ich oben die Lüfter umdrehe...evtl. bringt mir das ja auch schon das ein oder andere °C weniger.


----------



## Skajaquada (17. August 2020)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ich weiß die Frage ist etwas seltsam aber bringen die zwei RX5700xt auch in Games was oder benutzt du da nur eine der Beiden?



Ich nutze eine primär zum Falten und zocke auf der Anderen. Das spart mir ein extra System daneben und sieht fett aus. Für die reine Spiele-Leistung hätte eine 2080TI mehr Sinn gemacht, aber da ich nur Max WQHD zocke war sie mir dafür zu oversized


----------



## blue_focus (21. August 2020)

Also ich habe jetzt gestern mal bei mir Alle Staubfilter (bis auf den oben, denn das schaut ohne einfach kacke aus) entfernt. Das hat bei vergleichbarer Last mal eben fast -5°K Wassertemperatur ausgemacht 
Das hätte ich jetzt mal nicht erwartet, dass das so viel aus macht. 
Vorallem, weil das ja nicht nur -5K bei gleicher Lüfterdrehtzahl sind, sondern bei deutlich weniger Drehzahl als vorher, da ich ne stark progressive Lüfterkurve Richtung 40°C habe. 

Und schon wieder ist das Netzteil unter Dauerlast das Lauteste im PC (was mir keiner glauben will )


----------



## Monkkey (25. August 2020)

So hat etwas länger gedauert, aber vielen Dank für die vielen Beiträge.

Ich habe mich jetzt für 3x 360 Slim Radiatoren von Bykski entschieden. 
Diese werde ich dann mit MasterFan MF120 Halo Lüftern bestücken.

PS: Die Radiatoren konnte ich mir für knapp unter 30€ das Stück direkt beim Hersteller besorgen.


----------



## nekro- (25. August 2020)

Hast du mal ein Link da von denen? Mich würde interessieren wie die zu den XSCP abschneiden. Generell gilt aber Thin Radiatoren sind nur bei low RPM effektiv.


----------



## Monkkey (25. August 2020)

Das hier ist der: 

Bykski B-RD360-TN 360 pure copper water cooling row thin row radiator 12CM fan

Übers Smartphone funktioniert der Link irgend wie nicht. Man muss den wenn über DesktopModus aufrufen.


----------



## nekro- (25. August 2020)

Lande da nur auf der Hauptseite.


----------



## Monkkey (25. August 2020)

Ja ist komisch, keine Ahnung. Wenn man sich am PC durchklickt klappt das.
Na dann hier die US Seite von denen:

Bykski 360mm x 29mm Copper Radiator - Thin - Black (B-RD360-TN)



      &#8211; BYKSKI.US


----------



## nekro- (25. August 2020)

Danke jetzt sehe ich ihn. Das aber kein Slim Radiator bei 29mm Höhe. Slim ist eher 20-25.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. August 2020)

Nö, um 30mm rum ist schon slim. 20-25 ist eher ultra slim oder wie das heißt, ist aber sowieso eine eher seltene Größe. Von den XSPC tx und irgendwelchen kleinen Aios fällt mir da nichts weiter ein, während quasi jeder Anbieter von Netzradiatoren 30mm als slim im Sortiment hat.


----------



## nekro- (25. August 2020)

Gut wollen wir uns mal um die paar mm nicht streiten und was der Hersteller nun als Normal, Slim ansieht, bzw. wo seine Grenze im Portfolio ist, haben wir kein Einfluss 

Wenn 29mm Slim sind das ist das halt auch so. Am Ende muss man sowieso prüfen wie hoch die sind und da ist die Bezeichnung sowieso Wumpe


----------



## Monkkey (25. August 2020)

Ich hab mir ja wirklich viele Radiatoren angesehen und Slim ist bei so gut wie allen Herstellen 27mm-30mm.
Sowie Sinusspass schon erwähnt hat, kenne ich auch nur die von XSPC die noch dünner sind...


----------



## nekro- (25. August 2020)

Monkkey schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ja wirklich viele Radiatoren angesehen und Slim ist bei so gut wie allen Herstellen 27mm-30mm.
> Sowie Sinusspass schon erwähnt hat, kenne ich auch nur die von XSPC die noch dünner sind...



JO die bezeichnet der Hersteller auch als Ultrathin, ähnliche bei 20,5 kenne ich auch nicht. Die nächsten wären dann schon die MagicCool

PS: Wird Zeit für ne ISO/DIN


----------

